# Fish Cartoons



## rcleary171

Hi Group,

I am an amateur cartoonists and I enjoy exploring the humor in everyday objects and creatures. I am currently working on pet themes and fish cartoons have become my favorite topic (because they are fun to paint). I hope you enjoy my work.

Bob


----------



## rcleary171

My first


----------



## TheJakeM

That is pretty good, wish I could draw like that. Maybe somebody on here will want to buy some. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rcleary171

TheJakeM said:


> That is pretty good, wish I could draw like that. Maybe somebody on here will want to buy some.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you - these are not hard to do. The hard part is coming up with a funny caption.
Bob


----------



## rcleary171

Don't judge a fish by its cover


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

One Giant Leap for Fishkind!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Terranaut! LOL


----------



## rcleary171

TheOldSalt said:


> Terranaut! LOL


A very dangerous profession


----------



## marcshrimp

lol that's how I feel when i go in local fish stores or strike up a conversation in a fish store.


----------



## rcleary171

I hear this film had been nominated.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## BV77

Great cartoons....keep 'em comming.


----------



## rcleary171

BV77 said:


> Great cartoons....keep 'em comming.


Thank you - I'm glad you like them.


----------



## rcleary171

Never question managements decisions.


----------



## rcleary171

Water chemistry is very important.


----------



## lohachata

thank you for sharing with us Mr. Cleary; your cartoons make us smile and brighten our days...a welcome addition to our forum.


----------



## rcleary171

lohachata said:


> thank you for sharing with us Mr. Cleary; your cartoons make us smile and brighten our days...a welcome addition to our forum.


Thank you - I'm glad you enjoy my stuff.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

Vanity trumps fixings


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171

I hope he saved the receipt.


----------



## rcleary171

At least it wasn't milk.


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## TheOldSalt

Uh, oh... somebody forgot to quarantine the new fish.


----------



## rcleary171

TheOldSalt said:


> Uh, oh... somebody forgot to quarantine the new fish.


With disastrous consequences.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Not a suckerfish, but a soccerfish!


----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------



## rcleary171




----------

